# Rate the username above you!



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2007)

hehe 

Rate the username above you!


----------



## virus_killer (Aug 5, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 5, 2007)

long ago i posted a same topic, but didn't get any better responce,

anyways... 3/10


----------



## almighty (Aug 5, 2007)

8/10


----------



## int86 (Aug 5, 2007)

8/10


----------



## amol48 (Aug 5, 2007)

3/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2007)

7/10


----------



## cynosure (Aug 5, 2007)

5/10


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 5, 2007)

6/10


----------



## azzu (Aug 5, 2007)

500000000/1000000000  
:d


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 5, 2007)

500 + 500 / 3 / 1000 * 10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2007)

lol operator precedence 
9/10


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 5, 2007)

6/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 5, 2007)

*gaurav_indian*

well nothing out of the box, but reflects one respect for country...

*Intel_Gigacore*

yeah, thats some thing eye catching !!!

*azzu

Cant figure it out what that means, could be ur nick name, but yeah, unique 

anujsaini

Just the name  so, not bad, neither gr8 

cynosure

Once again, cant figure it out !!!

amol48

Amol the name I guess, but 48 ?? are u 48 yrs old 

int86

Some thing like Intel x86 platform may be ?? personally loks good to me 

almighty

Ohh Lord is here  good one 

virus_killer

once agian not a bad one 

_|_|_|__|_|_||__|_|_|_|_|_|_|


So, any comment on this Poor Choto Cheeta

*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2007)

8/10 for choto cheeta

@choto give the ratings out of 10


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 5, 2007)

@ Choto, nice individual rating...... whats this for?? __|_|_|__

8 / 10 for choto


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 5, 2007)

^^^

Yaar seeems the keyboard of our Cafe is hey wire, time to change it 



> @choto give the ratings out of 10



I am the worst person to ask for a rating  cant rally rate  wrote what i feel about all names


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 5, 2007)

@ Choto, How about Bada Cheeta ?


----------



## napsterabhi (Aug 5, 2007)

:d:d
8/10


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 5, 2007)

^^^9/10- Apt for tech forum
^^ this was for Intel_gigacore
He he   we posted at same time...


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 5, 2007)

@hard_rock, 8.9 /10 i love rocks (especially a pebble)


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 5, 2007)

@ pathiks, 5/10


----------



## max_demon (Aug 5, 2007)

1/10 , i like AMD X1024


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 5, 2007)

5/10 for
little demon


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 5, 2007)

@max_demon,  0.000000000000001 / ∞

i like, min_demon


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 5, 2007)

intel_gigacore ... good one..creative.
8.5/10


----------



## Garbage (Aug 5, 2007)

hmmm.... 5/10


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2007)

5/10


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 5, 2007)

7/10...

2/10 for sirish...


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 5, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2007)

@koolbluez 
8/10


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 5, 2007)

7/10


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 5, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 5, 2007)

9/10 for superman


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2007)

7.5/10
I would have given a 10 for tech ass


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 5, 2007)

7.5/10


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 5, 2007)

5/10..
for the avatar tag... 7/10... but the location.. New Delhi.. is already shown.. so user found...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2007)

9/10


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 5, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 5, 2007)

3 / 10 @ koolbluez


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 5, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> 7.5/10
> I would have given a 10 for tech ass



You make the Sparta angry.


----------



## nithinks (Aug 5, 2007)

8/10


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 5, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ 7/10. (And 10/10 for ur real location. Indore. My Neighbourhood City & my hometown.)


----------



## nithinks (Aug 5, 2007)

9/10


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 5, 2007)

8/10


----------



## int86 (Aug 5, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta
Thanx
in86 is a C function. for storing hardware intrrupt or creating an interruot.
I far as I know you your username should be something different or else you should clarify.


----------



## casanova (Aug 5, 2007)

^^
8/10


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 5, 2007)

int86 said:
			
		

> I far as I know you your username should be something different or else you should clarify.



@Intel_Gigacore

See people grow up, but their name never changes, do they ?? see, the boy next door, u call *munnu*... who konws may be after 30/40 years he could be PM of our country, but still he will be *Munnu*

Same with me too, *Cheeta* was the nick name people used to call me...  now in locally there was another guy who used run first in Inter School compition, he was Bada Cheeta  and as for me, my speed adaptation to new Stuff, gave me nick name Cheeta, but as already there was one  so it became *Choto Cheeta* Choto  because of bengali acsent


----------



## casanova (Aug 5, 2007)

^^
5/10
But after reading ur custom title it becomes 10/10

And u dint rate me


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 6, 2007)

Giacomo Casanova

u remind me this 

Once again, ur customer title which makes the user name some out of the box !!!!

its one unique... !!!! and yeah will catch peoples attnstion !!!  easy to remember


----------



## casanova (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeh, specially gals. They say "Ahaan, you a casanova"

Felt like now I know life a lot more better hence the custom title.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Aug 6, 2007)

Such threads are increasing! ...
5/10 for napster...
Intel....8/10..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 6, 2007)

Kiran bhai ko 10/10...  (Its a Birthday Gift..)


----------



## Kiran.dks (Aug 6, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Kiran bhai ko 10/10...  (Its a Birthday Gift..)



Nice B'day gift! But I expected moreeeeeeeee!


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 6, 2007)

8/10 for kiran. AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUDE


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 6, 2007)

@ Kiran_tech_mania, Hows this rating? 

                       ∞


----------



## azzu (Aug 6, 2007)

7/10 for fun2sh
8/10 for INTEl


----------



## karnivore (Aug 6, 2007)

*karnivore*
100/10. Its simply work of art, a genious, a "one and only"  

*Kiran_tech_mania*
9/10. Imaginative, fresh and self-describing. Why did u change your avatar. The one with flashing bulb was really cool. 

*Intel_Gigacore*
8/10. Imaginative. 

*casanova*
7.5/10. Like the very sound of it. But, still.........

*Tech Genius*
7/10. Ordinary.

*koolbluez*
7/10. Not sure what u mean by it.

*Choto Cheeta*
7/10. Although there's a nice story with it, i still don't find it refreshing enough

*Quiz_Master*
6/10. mmmm............don't know, but seems pretty ordinary


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 6, 2007)

^....wats new in this Karnivore? i knw tht ppl have diff tastes ...but its not as amusing for me ........ so 5/10 will be gud enuf from me ........


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 6, 2007)

7/10


----------



## almighty (Aug 6, 2007)

8/10


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 6, 2007)

6/10


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 6, 2007)

3/10


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 6, 2007)

4.5/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 6, 2007)

5/10


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 6, 2007)

4/10


----------



## xbonez (Aug 6, 2007)

^^6/ 10

@coolG5 : do u by any chance use a logitech G5 

mine's supposed to read 'crossbones'


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 6, 2007)

then crossbones gets... hmmm.... 6/10.



> Regd my nomen.... well.. I'm known to b *kool*... real kool... whatever the situation.... ppl feel comfy in my company.. least tensed environ i create.. and *bluez *has a dual purpose.. my fav color... & almost my real name...
> 
> And why.. *koolbluez*.. not *coolblues*.... I hate being ordinary.. now I start different & finish different


----------



## azzu (Aug 6, 2007)

kool 
90000000000000000000000/100000000000000000000000000


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 6, 2007)

90000000000000000000000/100000000000000000000000000! Kya yaar... i lost 10000000000000000000000 points!!!! tnx btw


----------



## shantanu (Aug 6, 2007)

as i like this superboy oh i mean man  

9/10 for him


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 6, 2007)

*webmaster* was better, *shantanu*... but i give 9/10 4 ur parents who named u a real nice name.. shantanu...


----------



## shantanu (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks bro.. like your feeling behind this... thanks.. 

shantanu_webmaster


----------



## dtox (Aug 6, 2007)

8/10.. for preserving originality here!!


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 6, 2007)

dtox.. short & sweet... but... 6/10... 4-letter word


----------



## pannaguma (Aug 6, 2007)

8/10 good one.


----------



## karnivore (Aug 6, 2007)

8/10



			
				harryneopotter said:
			
		

> ^....wats new in this Karnivore? i knw tht ppl have diff tastes ...but its not as amusing for me ........ so 5/10 will be gud enuf from me ........


 
Nah yaar, nothing new, just the reflection of how i "think". I am a pathological arguer and will continue to argue until i have pissed someone off. Thats something that i hav been doing, quite successfully, since i don't know when. Bleeding bad blood comes to me easy.  Thats why "karnivore". Why with "k". Because my original name starts with it.


----------



## mr_356 (Aug 6, 2007)

8/10


----------



## azzu (Aug 6, 2007)

nothing so kool
6\10        but i like ur signature


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 6, 2007)

3/10


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 6, 2007)

3.56/10 for mr 356


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 6, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> 3.56/10 for mr 356


Fun2sh aint that cool man.Maybe you cant think of something better.

Well 3.3/10(Just passing marks)
Duh


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 6, 2007)

@mr 356 : 3

@fun2sh: 4

@azzu: 2.5

@koolbluez: 4.5

@devil himself: 5

I m a little harsh in marking


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 6, 2007)

blackpearl... 5


----------



## casanova (Aug 6, 2007)

Mr 356 - (3+5+6)/(10+10+10)=14/30=4.8/10
azzu - 4/10
fun2sh - 5/10
The Devil Himself - 5/10
blackpearl - 7/10
koolbluez - 8.5/10


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 6, 2007)

^^8/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 6, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> @coolG5 : do u by any chance use a logitech G5



My real name is Gaurav & my birth date is 5th Dec,so it's G5 & my friends call me Cool,so Cool G5.

@clmlbx->6/10.What is it???
@casanova->7/10.
@Koolbluez->9/10.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 6, 2007)

^^ 6/10 safai ke number


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 6, 2007)

10/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 6, 2007)

9.9/10  very good username


----------



## pannaguma (Aug 7, 2007)

7/10


----------



## almighty (Aug 7, 2007)

1/10
hard to pronaunce


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 7, 2007)

3/10................coz there is only 1 almighty .......hai na ???


----------



## karnivore (Aug 7, 2007)

^^ 2.25/10


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 7, 2007)

8/10 for HARRY POTTER


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 7, 2007)

10 /10 NIGHTMARE


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

self rating.. 8/10 for username and man 0/10 for avtar.. (horrifying)


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 7, 2007)

8.5/10 ... ..really nice name


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 7, 2007)

^^^7/10

story behind my username:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=568205&postcount=13


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 7, 2007)

^^ 8/10 good story.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 7, 2007)

7.5/10


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 8, 2007)

6/10


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 8, 2007)

6.5/10


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 9, 2007)

^^6/10


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 9, 2007)

5/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 9, 2007)

10/10


----------



## almighty (Aug 9, 2007)

9/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 9, 2007)

8.6/10


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

8.5/10


----------



## praka123 (Aug 9, 2007)

4.07/11
btwn 786 stands for some islamic lucky no na?


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 10, 2007)

6.123/10:d


----------



## vish786 (Aug 10, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> 4.07/11
> btwn 786 stands for some islamic lucky no na?



yes, quran is made up of 786 pages.. and before writing on each page, ppl say  gods name is written on each page at the beginning. This was said by one of my muslim friend, dont know how much of it is true.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 10, 2007)

ofcourse i have seen vehicles written with 786 esp in autos,taxis..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 10, 2007)

786 is for "bismillah"


----------



## vish786 (Aug 10, 2007)

ah, yes yes... that is the word


----------



## personifiedgenius (Aug 10, 2007)

7.451/10.000


----------



## vish786 (Aug 10, 2007)

5.99/10


----------



## dtox (Aug 12, 2007)

0110/1010 in binary..


----------



## mavihs (Aug 12, 2007)

01010110101


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 13, 2007)

7/10!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 13, 2007)

8/10 

hmm tune avatar kyu change kiya


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 13, 2007)

10/10 (Independence Week Spcl Offer  ) .....


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 13, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 8/10
> 
> hmm tune avatar kyu change kiya



sorry...to disappoint you...actually I like emma watson more than simpsons.


----------



## chicha (Aug 13, 2007)

navjotjsingh 5/10


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 16, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 8/10
> 
> hmm tune avatar kyu change kiya



I got lot of requests from others about avatar. So back to Simpson Sardar.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 16, 2007)

^^ oye guru 10/10


----------



## goobimama (Aug 16, 2007)

6/10

I don't expect to get much....


----------



## shantanu (Aug 16, 2007)

8/10 .. coz i like a beefed up name a lot  (just like goobi)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 16, 2007)

10/10 mod+MVP


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 16, 2007)

You could add "60" after that animating INDIA in your avatar for TODAY.


----------



## User Name (Aug 16, 2007)

> 10/10 mod+MVP



+1


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 16, 2007)

0.01/10


----------



## mavihs (Aug 16, 2007)

7.59/10


----------



## REY619 (Aug 16, 2007)

10/10 Cool!!! (or Hot??) lol


----------



## krazyfrog (Aug 16, 2007)

^^ 5/10. More when you tell me what 619 stands for.


----------



## REY619 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^^9/10 lol Watch WWE, you will understanD!!!


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 16, 2007)

booyaka.. booyakaa.... should i give u .. 6... 1... 9.... naa... 7...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 16, 2007)

User Name said:
			
		

> +1



100/100


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Aug 16, 2007)

7/10


----------



## shaunak (Aug 16, 2007)

A/A in hexadecimal.
Why hex? if binary then why not hexadecimal?
any how, creative username.
[thats 10/10 if you cant read hex or are too lazy...]

Dont xpect much for mine,,,,,


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 16, 2007)

6/10...


----------



## REY619 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^10/10 


			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> booyaka.. booyakaa.... should i give u .. 6... 1... 9.... naa... 7...


----------



## vish786 (Aug 16, 2007)

78/100


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 16, 2007)

another numbers guy... u too get 7...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 16, 2007)

9/10 bahut ho gaya chal ab kapde change kar de superman ke itne dino se wahi pehne huey hai smell aati hai yaar.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 16, 2007)

10/10

tu khab change karega... shab ko blackmail karta hain india ka avatar dalke. teri bari bhi aagayi change karneki.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 16, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> 10/10
> 
> tu khab change karega... shab ko blackmail karta hain india ka avatar dalke. teri bari bhi aagayi change karneki.


mera avatar mere username ke saath match kar rela hai re. 

8/10


----------



## vish786 (Aug 16, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> mera avatar mere username ke saath match kar rela hai re.
> 
> 8/10



why dont u start a new thread like

" Rate the User's Tagline above you "


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 16, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> why dont u start a new thread like
> 
> " Rate the User's Tagline above you "


lol ek aur thread waise abhi ussey pehle 3 threads aur line mein hai.


----------



## User Name (Aug 16, 2007)

> 0.01/10



Great 
Unique Rating


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 17, 2007)

9/10 ..........................


----------



## goobimama (Aug 19, 2007)

Wooah! 
7/10


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 19, 2007)

7/10^^^


----------



## vish786 (Aug 24, 2007)

6/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 24, 2007)

vish=zeher=poison  8/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 24, 2007)

U get 10/10.
My name is also Gaurav.


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 24, 2007)

welll... u've some relation to my name .... 7/10


----------



## nithinks (Aug 25, 2007)

8/10


----------



## eggman (Aug 25, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 25, 2007)

6/10.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Aug 26, 2007)

5/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 26, 2007)

8/10


----------



## gofeddy (Aug 26, 2007)

9/10 
i admire ur patriotism towards INDIA


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 26, 2007)

^^ Thanks.
9/10 i am a feddy fan.


----------



## gofeddy (Aug 26, 2007)

cool.........then i giv a 10/10......


----------



## arunks (Aug 26, 2007)

goffry 
D)

6/10


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 5, 2007)

8/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 5, 2007)

9/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 5, 2007)

9/10


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 5, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 5, 2007)

6/10.
What is it?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 5, 2007)

8/10

answered before also in this thread, anyway 

story behind my username:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=568205&postcount=13


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 5, 2007)

^Have read that before,just forgot.
Cool.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 5, 2007)

7.5/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 5, 2007)

7/10


----------



## azzu (Sep 6, 2007)

i like cad  8/10


----------

